# Calculate number of sessions per time period



## MattFree (Dec 30, 2022)

Hello all, 

I am hoping someone can help me, I am struggling to find a way of auto calculating this. 

I need to show the expected session against the time given to an individual.
Individuals are expected to carry out 1 session per 45min period 


Time Given (hours)Number of Expected Sessions00:45101:302

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Georgiboy (Dec 30, 2022)

If they are time values then maybe the below formula:

```
=ROUNDDOWN(A2/"00:45:00",0)
```


----------



## Flashbond (Dec 30, 2022)

Like this?

```
=FLOOR(A2/0.03125,1)
```


----------



## MattFree (Dec 30, 2022)

Thanks for this however its not what I'm looking for. 

I need the expected hours to show how many sessions are expected based on the hours given, with a criteria that a 45 minuets period is 1 session.


----------



## Flashbond (Dec 30, 2022)

Then A2:

```
=TEXT(B2*0.03125, "[h]:mm:ss")
```


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 30, 2022)

I think @Flashbond 's first solution works fine:
Book1AB1HoursSessions20:15030:30040:45151:00161:15171:30281:45292:002102:153112:303122:453133:004143:154153:304163:455174:005184:155194:306204:456215:006225:157235:307245:457256:008266:158276:308286:459297:009307:159317:3010327:4510338:0010348:1511358:3011368:4511379:0012389:1512399:3012409:45134110:00134210:15134310:30144410:45144511:00144611:15154711:30154811:45154912:00165012:15165112:30165212:45175313:00175413:15175513:30185613:45185714:00185814:15195914:30196014:45196115:00206215:15206315:30206415:45216516:00216616:15216716:30226816:45226917:00227017:15237117:30237217:45237318:00247418:15247518:30247618:45257719:00257819:15257919:30268019:45268120:00268220:15278320:30278420:45278521:00288621:15288721:30288821:45298922:00299022:15299122:30309222:45309323:00309423:15319523:30319623:4531Sheet2Cell FormulasRangeFormulaA2:A96A2=SEQUENCE(95,,TIME(0,15,0),TIME(0,15,0))B2:B96B2=ROUNDDOWN(A2#/"00:45:00",0)Dynamic array formulas.


----------



## Flashbond (Dec 30, 2022)

jdellasala said:


> I think @Flashbond 's first solution works fine:
> Book1AB1HoursSessions20:15030:30040:45151:00161:15171:30281:45292:002102:153112:303122:453133:004143:154153:304163:455174:005184:155194:306204:456215:006225:157235:307245:457256:008266:158276:308286:459297:009307:159317:3010327:4510338:0010348:1511358:3011368:4511379:0012389:1512399:3012409:45134110:00134210:15134310:30144410:45144511:00144611:15154711:30154811:45154912:00165012:15165112:30165212:45175313:00175413:15175513:30185613:45185714:00185814:15195914:30196014:45196115:00206215:15206315:30206415:45216516:00216616:15216716:30226816:45226917:00227017:15237117:30237217:45237318:00247418:15247518:30247618:45257719:00257819:15257919:30268019:45268120:00268220:15278320:30278420:45278521:00288621:15288721:30288821:45298922:00299022:15299122:30309222:45309323:00309423:15319523:30319623:4531Sheet2Cell FormulasRangeFormulaA2:A96A2=SEQUENCE(95,,TIME(0,15,0),TIME(0,15,0))B2:B96B2=ROUNDDOWN(A2#/"00:45:00",0)Dynamic array formulas.


I think he wants to derive column A from column B


----------



## MattFree (Dec 30, 2022)

Brilliant! This has worked. Thanks all


----------

